
The Fix Is In? DraftKings “Insider Information”Scandal and Impending Regulation - lawarc
https://legalviewpoints.wordpress.com/2015/10/08/the-fix-is-in-draft-kings-insider-information-scandal-and-impending-regulation/
======
pavornyoh
I have noticed FanDuel commercials have disappeared for now on TV. But this
was a long time coming..

